# chkdsk doesnt fix some errors !!



## CyCo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi

Yesterday suddenly i cdnt acces one of my slave drives .. 160GB SATA , Seagate [1 partition of 149 GB only ].. only clicking it says format ?

So i ran chkdsk with /f AND /r options .. it says .. 


CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 3)...
File record segment 4 is unreadable.
File record segment 5 is unreadable.
File record segment 6 is unreadable.
File record segment 7 is unreadable.
File record segment 56 is unreadable.
File record segment 112 is unreadable.
File record segment 200 is unreadable.
Correcting a minor error in file 204.
Deleted corrupt attribute list for file 204.
Correcting a minor error in file 207.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (128, "")
from file record segment 207.
Correcting a minor error in file 208.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (128, "")
from file record segment 208.
Correcting a minor error in file 209.
Correcting a minor error in file 210.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (160, $I30)
from file record segment 210.
Correcting a minor error in file 211.

//// long list ////


Correcting a minor error in file 2406.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (128, "")
from file record segment 2406.
Correcting a minor error in file 2407.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (128, "")
from file record segment 2407.
File verification completed.
Deleting orphan file record segment 76.

G:\>


It doesnt do the other stages .. i ran this over and over and over again .. it would sometimes check different files , but the harddisk is still not accessible .. my data is there acc. to stellar phoenix i just cant access it !!!

what do i do ??

what do i do ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 31, 2007)

is ur drive FAT32 type of NTFS??
If ur partition is NTFS type than read here:
*support.microsoft.com/?kbid=315688

Do you large number of files...they may have cluster the dive.So,do cleaning work with some good cleaner.
you can find some system cleaner here:
*techiehome.org/viewtopic.php?t=519
*techiehome.org/viewtopic.php?t=281
*techiehome.org/viewtopic.php?t=215


For error U are getting that " cannot acces  drives ":
There may be some device/program  that is reading/writing to
the drive. Some anti-virus applications do this.USe UNLOCKER to find what program are running .
Download unlocker from here:
*www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Miscellaneous/Unlocker.shtml


----------



## CyCo (Mar 31, 2007)

It is NTFS ..

The NTFS page doesnt have anything relevant to the problem specified above .. 

the links are registry cleaners and evidence remover ?? !!!

i am not getting a cannot access drive error .. i CANNOT ACCESS MY DRIVE .. 

if i open my computer , it hangs , unless my drive 160 GB Dynamic NTFS is running under chkdsk ..


----------



## CyCo (Apr 1, 2007)

any ideas ?


----------



## CyCo (Apr 3, 2007)

ne1 ??


----------



## sumeetindia (Apr 3, 2007)

Install Partaion magic 

OR 
If u are not able to start your PC install it in some other PC .and create an booatable disk of partation magic

Then boot with the disk
RT click on your drive and select "check for errors"If it find error then "click FIX ALL"
pat magic drive checker is far better than MS drive checker


----------



## CyCo (Apr 4, 2007)

my boot is on another HDD ... 

so i can boot .. ill try the partition magic check and post .


----------



## CyCo (Apr 7, 2007)

doesnt wrk .. it detects the harddisk ..

but the error check says ..critical CRC error .. and then says error 7 canceled by user .. even tho i dont do nething .. 

ne ideas ?


----------



## dtox (Apr 8, 2007)

dude.. hdd corrupt.. u cn only format it now


----------



## sumeetindia (Apr 8, 2007)

Hmmm..
I too think the formating is the only think left after this.
If u r then not able to fix the error even after formatting give it for warranty


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey friend I think your hdd have developed some bad sectors or your file system is corrupt. First try formatting your hdd. If this doesn't work then you can do only one thing i.e. to replace your hdd.


----------



## CyCo (Apr 8, 2007)

.. the point is that i dont want to  format it ...

neways ill try a recovery now ..


----------



## CyCo (Apr 16, 2007)

i formatted and fixed the errors .. 

now when i copied data again .. at some point after 100GB (out of 160) it started giving same unreadable errors etcetc..


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 16, 2007)

hard disk is your main culprit, anyway try to install some linux  on it..... Or try to delete all partition in that hard disk using linux , creat partition  with linux and also format it with linux...... Sometimes it works


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 16, 2007)

I think u might be still having warranty on the hard drive.U might even recover some of the data at the segate service center.Go get it checked at the segate service center.


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 16, 2007)

Try to low level format the drive. If the problem still persists, you have to buy a new drive. 

*WARNING!-ALL DATA WILL BE LOST IF YOU FORMAT YOUR DISK AT LOW LEVEL*


----------



## CyCo (Apr 17, 2007)

hmm .. linux having better formatting ?? dunno .. 

what exactly is low level formatting ?? and since ive already quick+deep formatted it once, im sure i WILL lose data ..


----------



## CyCo (Apr 18, 2007)

but how could anything go wrong with the hard disk just like that .. 

one day its working just fine .. next day .. gone !!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 18, 2007)

^^ happened wid 2 HDDs of mine! here today gone tomorrow!!! reasons can be varying....

anyways, afaik actual low level format can only be one at the service center/factory. as of today, majority of the "low level" format tools available will only to a "zero fill" format and they call this as low level format. anyways u can try that.

try this software, hddscan:
*hddguru.com/content/en/software/


----------



## CyCo (Apr 19, 2007)

will do and report !


----------



## CyCo (Apr 22, 2007)

most sites recommend that i let the company do a low level format , so i think ill give it in for repair ..


----------

